# fluval fx5 problem



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i know this should be in equipment seciton, but i need a fast reply as it was leaking, but now i have tigthen the valve, and it seems fine, but for some reason it keep turning on and off through the day..
i know theres this 24 hours shut down system to get rid of air bubbles, but why does it do it every 10 minutes or so?

please help asap!!

thanks


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

10 hours ago and no replies!? 

Is it still doing this? cycling on and off? When it's on is it actually moving water? Any weird sounds coming from the filter? How old is the filter? Still under warranty?

I've never heard of this problem though anything is possible, I'd try unplugging it for 2 min then plugging it back in. If that fails I'd call Fluval right away and see what they say of if they're able to replace it.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

id make sure there is water in the canaster it might be trying to pump water but over heating due the the fact water isnt cooling the motor. so maybe something is in the pipes and blocking air flow. was this running before or is it just set up for the first time? if the valve was loose maybe it is still sucking in air and lossing syphon power and circulation power. just random thuoghts.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

just be thankful it is not an ehime or u would be having bigger problems .  if there is a small crack in ur lines it would be sucking in air . mine did that and there was a tiny little crack in my intake hose and was getting air sucked into the line and blowing out bubbles found the crack did the duct tape fish and no more bubbles


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i just got it from king eds when i bought my 210 with it 3 days ago, and as of today, it seems fine now !
but when i set it up i did add water to the top thats for sure
so i dont really understand why it was making that sound
and one fx5 dont seem to be enough to circulate the whole tank.. i may need a pump or some kind to make the current alot stronger


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

yea a single fx5 wont do a 210g justice even though they're rated for 500g's. What are you stocking your tank with? With a tank that size I would for sure put a Koralia powerhead in there.


----------

